# Dental plaster base for koppa



## Pie (Jul 23, 2021)

Had this ozuku koppa for a couple months, it’s actually pretty nicely shaped but one corner is cut off at an angle causing it to wobble. Made a super ghetto base using dental plaster, masking tape and Saran Wrap. Needs to be sealed before use, but that’s another can of worms. Hoping the sealant doesn’t add any physical layer on the plaster.

It’s nothing to write home about, but it’s a near perfect fit (zero movement, but some bubbles in the wrapping) with 30 minutes of work. Bonus - stone sits at a pretty comfortable height on the counter now.


----------

